# The new Archon T1 has arrived



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

. . . . .


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

No weight or geometry info? Fork info?

How about putting some light on it so we can see it more closely. That microsite is junk.

The Archon looks very sweet though. Major plus is being able to use a CK headset too.


----------



## Lamdog (Jan 11, 2006)

Man, this really is a beatiful bike. Almost makes me want to upgrade my Siena ... but she is just too sweet a ride to part with.


----------



## rickturbo (Nov 19, 2004)

An LS story. I was looking to upgrade in 2004 to the ultimate road racing bike. Started with Schwinns, Raleighs, Trek and then to Fondriest. Love the Fondriest but it was heavy and aluminum. I decided to not consider price. Just went on how the bike felt under me. Until that time I had no intentions of racing. I guess I was a rec rider. I road as many bikes as I could, traveling to shops 100 miles away. Colnago's, Pinerello's, Kestrel, Trek, DeRosa, etc. Trying to convince myself along the way that I preferred certain bikes. The last bike I road was the 2004 Ultimate. I went two blocks and fell in love. Because I loved the ride so much I road more and eventually joined a team and stated racing in 2005. Since then the carbon craze hit hard and bikes went super light. To my dismay I discovered my Ultimate frame was 3.5 lbs. At least a pound more that the average carbon bike. Being a sprinter type I found myself being dropped more often on hills and yearned for a lighter bike. I subsequently sold the Ultimate and joined the carbon craze. However, I find myself missing that Ti feel. My team is sponsored by Trek so I'm considering the new 6.5 Madone. I did test ride a 5.2 but it I found it to be harsh and not as stiff laterally as I would have expected. I thought my Ultimate was stiffer laterally. I am seriously considering selling all for the new Archon. Although it would be a half pound heavier than the Trek, I'm hoping the ride would make up for it.


----------



## 69chevelle70 (Jul 12, 2006)

Not sure if it helps you..My new Archon weighs in at 16.4 #'s fully road ready. Full Campy Record, E3 handlebars ( heavy at 260 Grams) Specialized Alias seat ( heavy at 250), Litepseed Ti post, Look Carbon Ti Pedal set, Zipp 404's w/ Michelin Pro2Race tires, FSA Stem , EC90 fork, and the Gamring Edge 705. I could certainly get under 16 by changing wheels,seat, post, and handle bars but, it rides so great I have no plans to change anything!:thumbsup:


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

I still get PMs regarding the Archon and other Litespeed bikes. I actually left the company in March of 2007 and really have no more information than other dudes here. Best is to contact Litespeed. 423-238-5530


----------



## rickturbo (Nov 19, 2004)

rickturbo said:


> An LS story. I was looking to upgrade in 2004 to the ultimate road racing bike. Started with Schwinns, Raleighs, Trek and then to Fondriest. Love the Fondriest but it was heavy and aluminum. I decided to not consider price. Just went on how the bike felt under me. Until that time I had no intentions of racing. I guess I was a rec rider. I road as many bikes as I could, traveling to shops 100 miles away. Colnago's, Pinerello's, Kestrel, Trek, DeRosa, etc. Trying to convince myself along the way that I preferred certain bikes. The last bike I road was the 2004 Ultimate. I went two blocks and fell in love. Because I loved the ride so much I road more and eventually joined a team and stated racing in 2005. Since then the carbon craze hit hard and bikes went super light. To my dismay I discovered my Ultimate frame was 3.5 lbs. At least a pound more that the average carbon bike. Being a sprinter type I found myself being dropped more often on hills and yearned for a lighter bike. I subsequently sold the Ultimate and joined the carbon craze. However, I find myself missing that Ti feel. My team is sponsored by Trek so I'm considering the new 6.5 Madone. I did test ride a 5.2 but it I found it to be harsh and not as stiff laterally as I would have expected. I thought my Ultimate was stiffer laterally. I am seriously considering selling all for the new Archon. Although it would be a half pound heavier than the Trek, I'm hoping the ride would make up for it.


12/2008 Update: I took a chance and purchased the Archon last year. Simply put, I love this bike. So far it appears I am the only one in my area that owns one. I've sold all my carbon bikes and frames and put much of the cash into the Archon. It weighs in at 14.75 lbs, with pedals and cages. SRAM compontents, FSA light cranks, Bontrager XXX clincher wheels, Speedplay pedals. It is so fun to ride I can hardly stand it. The ride is like nothing else and stiff laterally. Very similar to the R3 SL, but with a better ride. :crazy:


----------

